# ATS Sonic Beeper collar?



## ricknflint (Jun 15, 2000)

Any of you guys out there use one of these? Thinking about getting one for my Britt,and just want some opinions.


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

I don't have one, But I've read that later in the season you'll get birds flushing because of the beep. Just wondering what's wrong with the good old bell?


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I've got an ATS Sonic PRO with a top mount speaker. If your dog works close in the field or you mainly grouse hunt it's a good collar, I like mine and have had it for 6 years. If you've got a dog that runs really big in the fields for pheasants you may want to look at something else. It's easy to lose at a distance on a windy day. 

As far as birds flushing out late season due to beepers, I think they're just as likely to flush out that way as they will flush out or walk off when your dogs on point and your still searching for it because you can't hear its bell when it's stopped. It's all a matter of preference. One guy I know does both, runs the bell and then the beeper is only on when the dogs on point. I've often thought about doing this but I'm still not convinced that the dogs don't lose substantial hearing with the bells ringing all the time when you work them alot. and I know they don't hear me as well when I work them with a bell. Again though it's all preference.


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

From what I know they are reliable beepers. A problem using it with some dogs though is that the unit is rather large and hangs on the dogs neck. When running I have had dogs beat up their knees on it by continually hitting it as they run. Their joints actually were swollen afterwards. I kept the unit fairly tight on their neck also so it wasn't dangling or swinging around. It may not affect your dog at all. When this happpened to me I was using it on couple of smaller female English Setters that ran real hard. I rarely use a beeper but I now have a tri-tronics if I use one. I rides on the top of the dogs neck and is much lighter.


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

Same problem here as coverdog. Knees get real sore after a few times out. I went to tri-tronics also.

Back Woods


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I have always liked the ATS Beepers. Several reasons, one being quality, they last a long long time. Even with the older units, the only problem was the springs for the battery, easy fix, needle nose pliers and stretch them a little more. Another reason, they are made not only in the USA, but here in Central Michigan. The guy that created, tests, designs and builds them used to train dogs as well as breed for almost 15 years (somewhere around there). They are harder to hear on windy days, but i take into account the fact that if I can hear it 100 yards out, just think what my poor dog is hearing with it right there around his neck, louder is not always better. Just my thoughts though.


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

I have 3 of them. Seem to hold up well. I have had them for 4 seasons now, no trouble yet. Oh, one of the pups got ahold of one and had a little chewin session, it is still holding up though. 

The only down fall I can think of is that they are a lil bulky. I have had several other makes and models. These seem to hold up to some pretty heavy pounding. 

I use mine in point mode only. No bell, no countinous beeping. A Nice and quite dog cruzin through the woods. Then "BEEP", I then pick up the pace and get to the dog, I can ZERO in on the dog with weapon at low shoulder. No clanging of a bell or a constant beeping. 

They are a nice unit, not a bad price tag on them either.

Tom


----------



## legris (Dec 7, 2003)

I just got the TriTronics accessory beeper last December and have only used it a couple of times with my dog and only once hunting. He runs big and will beat up his front legs with just a bell. I like it for the same reasons Coverdog mentioned - it rides on the top of the dogs neck and is light. When we did hunt with it, the last bird of the day was a "limb find" and held for several minutes until we got to him. The collar was set to "screech" when on point. 
As far as birds flushing out late season due to beepers, I agree with fishinlk that they're wary in late season and just as likely to flush for any disturbance. There was one grouse I tried to get to three times last fall (at least a bird was roosting in the same clump of trees each time). The last time no bell or beeper and he still flushed when the dog got to approx. 60 yards of him (as he did the first two times). After that I figured we needed him in the gene pool and moved to other areas. Legris


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

"They take a lickin" and keep on tickin"

I'v had one for about five years and its worked fine thru some pretty tuff cover, creeks, etc. They are a bit bulky. I run Britts and have never seen problems with trauma to front legs. I also like the fact they are made right here in MI.

Natty B.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

www.ats-sonic.com
I have been reading a lot on Terry Dupuis website lately ever since Worm Dunker said there was a free down load of his training book which I read and mailed for a copy just to have.
Pretty amazing fellow when you read his autobiagraphy.
I will be in the market for a beeper as well before this hunting season and doing research.
I think I want a shocker/beeper and don't see them as having one unless I missed it, would like to buy one thats made here if possible.


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

Call these guys The Collar Clinic , they have been in the buisness for years and will steer you the right way. They are in Traverse City.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NATTY BUMPO _
> *"They take a lickin" and keep on tickin"
> 
> I'v had one for about five years and its worked fine thru some pretty tuff cover, creeks, etc. They are a bit bulky. I run Britts and have never seen problems with trauma to front legs. I also like the fact they are made right here in MI.
> ...


Got you beat, NB. Been using mine going on 9 (or is it 10 yrs). Still works like the day I bought it. Some time back, the speaker endcap came off. Called Terry, to find out they had changed over to the plastic covered version you get now. However, he said he'd send a cover. Sent me a bag full, still have a bunch, at no charge. I've run a ton of different collars (I'm a sucker for beaper collars at the RGS banquets). Nothing has even come close to being as durable. My current repertoir of beeper are 3 ATS, and a pair of combo beeper/e-collars from DT. 

As for spooking birds, the collars have a point only mode, and I use the quail call for the run mode, and the hawk for the point. Never had a problem, and even have had wild quail call back to the collar. 

And on windy days, I have yet to have found a collar that works any better. Regardless of collar type, it's just plain darn hard to figure out directions. 

Finally, I've never had problems with them beating themselves up with the ATS collars. I just wished the made a beeper/e-collar combo. Wouldn't hestitate to buy it.


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

Here's one from the past...

I was just put in the market for a beeper collar. I have always run a bell but I think one of the members of my hunting party has begun having problems picking up the bell.

Anyway after reading a number of threads I have narrowed it down to the Tri-Tronics accessory beeper or the ATS-Sonic Sentry. My question is which one should I go with? I have a smaller Britt and I do run a training collar. Typically I have anoter collar on her with the bell and her ID. If I use th accessory beeper I would put it on the ID collar. If I get the Sonic it would replace the ID collar (but not the ID). My concern is that there will be too much bulk with the Sonic and the training collar. Any experiences out there???

Thanks,
Loomis


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

My Britt is about 35#'s and has no problem with the ATS. While I prefer the ATS, based on Tri-Tronics (well earned) reputation, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one if the price is right. However, I've not heard of a collar that can beat 10 yrs of hard use that my original ATS has on it, and still going strong.


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks brdhntr. That's what I am looking for. 

Do you run a training collar at the same time as the ATS?


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

loomisfun said:


> Thanks brdhntr. That's what I am looking for.
> 
> Do you run a training collar at the same time as the ATS?


I have in the past, but now I have a 2 dog DT beeper/ecollar I use when I need it for an attitude adjustment. However, last weekend, I ran both dogs with just the ATS, at 5 and 10yrs, they know what they should be doing. If ATS did a combo collar, I would sell the DT and get the ATS in a second, regardless of price.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

After having my tri-tronics 65sportbpr for just over a year now, I will not go with another brand. I knew it was tough, but the past few weeks I have taken up waterfowling and talk about taking a lickin and keeps on tickin!! I would say a day out in the mucky marsh and dog swimming all around after ducks is a lot more abuse than several days in the field. 

Just have to say thanks for everyone on here saying to spend the extra money on the tri-tronics. . .I'm sold!


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I run the ATS sonic pro xl, my bad ears can hear that low tone real well. The beeper is holding up very well too. (I run with a bell at the same time). Now I know whats causing my new 15mo old GSP's knees to swell! I will try tightening up the collar first. I also run a e collar with the ATS.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

My buddy has a small female brit. and has always run a training collar as well as the beeper collar and never had a problem with her getting tired or anything else for that matter due to multiple collars. I also run both my Sonic pro and my tritronix training collar on my shorthair with no problems.

One note about the tritronix accessory beeper. I've got that one also and if you want to use it unless your normal dog collar is one of the skinny vinyl jobs your going to need to put it on the e-collar. The slot to feed the collar through is pretty slim.

I've had both collars for a while now and each has a proven to be a quality collar!


----------



## vitoonofrio (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi everyone!
I am an italian hunter looking for ats-sonic beeper collars. They are no more aivable anywhere, why? I had one sonic beeper, but it doesnt work anymore now, and it was the only one I could hear, because my hearing problems. Where can I find or buy one of them?
Do you have ones you would like to sell me?
Thank you for any answer.
Vito Onofrio


----------



## vitoonofrio (Jan 20, 2007)

I woul like very happy if someone could sell me one, even used.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Pardner, I would buy another one just to have a spare too. They are tough to find..
Try cleaning the battery terminals with something, mine got wet and rusted once. Didnt make electrical contact. I got it working agian by scratching the battery contacts and using a new battery.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

I've had one for a couple of years and have been very happy with it. I typically use it on my 53# pointer who has never had a problem banging into it. 
To illustrate it's durability, I was pheasant hunting 3 or 4 weeks ago in an area interspersed with marsh land. My pointer was about 20 yards away in some tall cattails, so I could hear the beeper loud and clear--then nothing. I thought it was broke, but when I came around a corner in the cattails, I saw my dog swimming accross the pond! I thought the collar would be shot, but I could hear it again after he got out of the water, albeit slightly muffled. After drying-out and a battery replacement, it works good as new.

Regarding availability, looks like the company is effectively out of business. This is from their site:
"Production of SONIC Beepers has been suspended indefinitely..."

But it looks like they are going to sell some refurbished units:

"At some point in the future, we will have a final "under the bench clearance sale" after we go through a few boxes of Sentry 16 units with some salvage potential..."
The URL is:
http://www.ats-sonic.com/


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!

Sadely, due to foreign competion, ATS Sonic is going out of business. They are not around much becuase they are stopping their production. I will add a link. There will be a fire sale of parts and left over collars and it is all detailed on the site. 
I run a sonic on my lab when hunting upland in heavy cover. Never had the problem with knees knocking on the collar. Rick

http://www.ats-sonic.com/


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

WWW.ATS-SONIC.COM​ Bird Dog Beeper Collars.​  Updated 12/17/2006:
An Important message to our customers... 
Please note: 
_Production of SONIC Beepers has been suspended indefinitely. _
Our goal has been to build quality products at affordable and competitive prices which are made in the U.S.A. Unless we are able to manufacture such products profitably, production will not be resumed. Blame NAFTA and the government for undermining American small business, by permitting the import of cheap, inferior imported products, which consumers appear willing to buy. And blame those retailers willing to promote and sell them. Many of our subcontractors (also American based) whom we have relied on heavily for many yearshave also gone under for the same reason: Unable to compete on an uneven playing field: My friends this is the short version but long enough for you to get the picture.
At some point in the future, we will have a final "under the bench clearance sale" after we go through a few boxes of Sentry 16 units with some salvage potential. This will include used, seconds and reconditioned units with a 30 day warranty, as is. Please DO NOT email with questions about what is available. We will send an email notice of when this sale will be held. To get in on this sale, send a BLANK email to: SALE-ATS-SONIC Payment by Visa/M.C. ONLY! 
SERVICE: Service is limited to replacement of the following items: Orange battery compartment caps, Orange sleeves, collars, switch magnets. 
Several key electronic parts (including speaker diaphragms) were discontinued by manufacturers in 2002, our final production year. We no longer have these parts or access to them. Warranty has lapsed on all beepers sold before todays date, two years ago (all of them).
Please Do NOT send in non warranty beepers for unauthorized service. 
If you have, we will try to round-up and return what has been sent, so far. Please understand that ATS-SONIC has not been operational since 2005.
Any further correspondence should be addressed to: [email protected] .


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Our goal has been to build quality products at affordable and competitive prices which are made in the U.S.A.Unless we are able to manufacture such products profitably, production will not be resumed. Blame NAFTA and the government for undermining American small business, by permitting the import of cheap, inferior imported products, which consumers appear willing to buy. And blame those retailers willing to promote and sell them. Many of our subcontractors (also American based) whom we have relied on heavily for many yearshave also gone under for the same reason: Unable to compete on an uneven playing field: My friends this is the short version but long enough for you to get the picture.


Sad.....If the State of Michigan had a Tombstone, I think the epitaph would read the same way!


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

I was thinking about getn a beeper for my GSP.I got the sport dog 1800 unit.Anyone use any of the sport dog beepers?


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

He isnt making anymore because there was a mercury switch in the collar and evidently he could not find a substitute for mercury that was reliable.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

That is too bad, great product. Nice people to deal with.:sad:


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

everlast1 said:


> He isnt making anymore because there was a mercury switch in the collar and evidently he could not find a substitute for mercury that was reliable.


I don't know if what you say is true about the mercury switch in his collars but I will tell you you can thank the idiots in our state government and people like MUCC that supported the banning of all mercury used in eveything even up to and including Blood pressure cups and thermometers!!! :rant: 

I just read that MUCC is claiming victory on some last minute legislation they got pushed through to ban the use of all mercury in the state? 

If these so called "eviromentalists" continue to run our state there won't be anyone with a job!! If anyway truely thinks that our eviroment is being ruined by the mercury in an old blood pressure cup they are truely morons plain and simple!!!:yikes: :sad: There is more mercury coming from the coal being burned in power plants than there will ever be spilled out of a broken thermometer!!

Sorry for the rant but I had evironmental morons!:rant: 

Bear Creek


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

It was not jsut the mercury switches, there wa a possbile and very workable alternative, the problem was that the new regulations on lead solder and the cost of manufacutring local got so bad that ATS could not compete with the crap they sold at Cabelas. Well he could compete, but he decided that eating was necessary as well. The cost of having the boards printed and the base built and soldered with componants just got to pricy. Shame becuse all the labor was done right here in Michigan with only a few items coming from out of state. Even up to a year or so before they went out, the cases were milled in house, one by one from a machine the owner slapped together to cut, thread and strip the first threads to assure a water tight seal.

I remember those things starting out being made in the kitcehn and filled with I think parafin wax, lol.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

What a shame


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Indeed, a true shame. Not a collar on the market that can match it for durability. I have 3, one is 12 yrs old and works like the day I bought it. One thing that I have always wanted from them was a beeper e-collar combo. Only reason I bought any other brand of beeper.


----------

